# "Globish" el nuevo idioma que todos entienden.



## ITA

Sucede todo el tiempo:durante una demora en un aeropuerto,el hombre a la izquierda,quizás un coreano,comienza a hablar con otro que está enfrente,que podría ser un colombiano y de pronto conversan en lo que parece ser inglés.Pero al anglohablante nativo que está sentado entre ellos no puede entender ni una palabra.
No lo saben,pero tanto el coreano como el colombiano están hablando en "globish",el último "idioma" agregado a los 6800 que,según dicen se hablan en todo el mundo.
Su inventor Jean Paul Nerriere no lo considera como una lengua propiamente dicha sino como una herramienta.Tampoco entra en la categoría de :el kosmos,elvolapuk,elnovial o el esperanto es una especie de inglés liviano con reglas que puedan ser comprendidas por todos.Tiene unas 1500 palabras en inglés y se originó en los años ´80 cuando Nerriere trabajaba para IBM en París junto a colegas de 40 nacionalidades distintas,alli en el medio de una reunión comenzaron a comunicarse en una forma de "inglés desnaturalizado".
Se podria decir que allí todos hablaban "globish".
Esto es un resumen de una nota publicada el domingo 24 de abril en el diario "La Nación" de Bs As.
¿Qué opinan de ésto?  El debate está abierto.
Desde Bs As ITA.(gran consumidora del globish con expectativas de dejarlo y hablar un verdadero inglés)


----------



## Zephyrus

Ita,    gracias por compartirlo con nosotros. La verdad no tenía ni la más remota idea de que así se le llamara a este idioma?   
Bueno, ahora ya sé que hablo otro idioma, el globish    

Fuera de bromas, es muy interesante ver como las lenguas evolucionan a través del tiempo, como algunas están en proceso de desaparación y otras nuevas se están formando.


----------



## rainbow

ITA said:
			
		

> Sucede todo el tiempo:durante una demora en un aeropuerto,el hombre a la izquierda,quizás un coreano,comienza a hablar con otro que está enfrente,que podría ser un colombiano y de pronto conversan en lo que parece ser inglés.Pero al anglohablante nativo que está sentado entre ellos no puede entender ni una palabra.
> No lo saben,pero tanto el coreano como el colombiano están hablando en "globish",el último "idioma" agregado a los 6800 que,según dicen se hablan en todo el mundo.
> Su inventor Jean Paul Nerriere no lo considera como una lengua propiamente dicha sino como una herramienta.Tampoco entra en la categoría de :el kosmos,elvolapuk,elnovial o el esperanto es una especie de inglés liviano con reglas que puedan ser comprendidas por todos.Tiene unas 1500 palabras en inglés y se originó en los años ´80 cuando Nerriere trabajaba para IBM en París junto a colegas de 40 nacionalidades distintas,alli en el medio de una reunión comenzaron a comunicarse en una forma de "inglés desnaturalizado".
> Se podria decir que allí todos hablaban "globish".
> Esto es un resumen de una nota publicada el domingo 24 de abril en el diario "La Nación" de Bs As.
> ¿Qué opinan de ésto?  El debate está abierto.
> Desde Bs As ITA.(gran consumidora del globish con expectativas de dejarlo y hablar un verdadero inglés)


 
Hi Ita,
Adhiero a tu deseo de dejar de hablar globish!


----------



## Artrella

Mi querida ITA...con I de inteligente... por qué no podríamos hablar ambos?
El globish me parece super útil... y el inglés, of course, lo podemos hablar también!! (epa!! no les saquen el laburo a las teachers...hee...hee).
Me parece bastante buena la idea de ese "idioma-herramienta", sobre todo para la gente de negocios que se la pasa viajando.  

No creo que el globish reemplace a nada, pero como herramienta me parece muy operativa.

Saludos!!


----------



## cristóbal

¡Qué tema más interesante!

ITA, primero... es verdad que ni al coreano ni al colombiano les entenderíamos.  Pero lo curioso es que seguro que a mí me entenderían.  

Me sorprendí mucho cuando fui a Italia con un amigo chileno... pensamos que los italianos entenderían primero español, y quizá luego inglés.  Pero no, todo lo contrario.  Cuando mi amigo empezó a preguntar algo, siempre empezó con "¿Español?" y siempre su interlocutor le replicaría "un poquito", luego vendría yo preguntando "English?" y dirían "Yes."  Entonces, para que me entendieran en Europa, por la primera vez, tuve que hablar mi propio idioma y no español... vaya cambio.

Bueno, sigamos... a mí siempre me da un poquito de pena cuando oigo inglés mal hablado, pero supongo que no tengo por qué quejarme considerando las injusticias y los agravios que nosotros cometemos contra español.  
Una cosa que tengo que confesar... cuando hablo con alguien que no tiene inglés como lengua materna, suelo hablar más alto y estudio bien las palabras que utilizo (quizás eso no es nada malo en el fondo)... 

Volviendo a las injusticias contra la lengua española... me he fijado en los errores que cometemos (nosotros los americanos en mi grupito de americanos en españa) cuando hablamos en español entre nosotros.  Creo que el problema es que hay mucha gente que no tiene inglés como lengua materna que utiliza inglés como _lingua franca_ con otra gente que no habla inglés como lengua materna.  Entonces, lo que tienes es, como decimos en inglés, los ciegos guiando a los ciegos.  (the blind leading the blind).  Y me temo que esto pase mucho... que hay gente que nunca ha hablado con anglohablante alguno pero que cree que habla inglés y nunca se va a enterar de lo contrario.  O sea, allí (sea donde sea) se enseña el inglés, y a lo mejor se enseña bien, pero si los profesores no son nativos ni entre los con los que trabajan tampoco hay un nativo, pues, su inglés queda como algo "bastardizado"... 

Y de súbito el inglés se divide en dos idiomas... esto del "globish" y digamos, el inglés "verdadero" (pero entre comillas, eh, que no quiero ofender a nadie).


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Una cosa que tengo que confesar... cuando hablo con alguien que no tiene inglés como lengua materna, suelo hablar más alto y estudio bien las palabras que utilizo (quizás eso no es nada malo en el fondo)...


Yo he observado que la gente se comporta diferente cuando hablan con alguien que no habla su misma lengua. No sé si observaste  que hay comportamientos diferentes según si el que emite el mensaje es bilingüe o no. Cuando yo le hablo en castellano a mi esposo, quien habla muy bien pero no está demasiado expuesto a la lengua, elijo bien las palabras y hablo un poquito más pausado, asegurándome que se dé cuenta cuando empieza y cuando termina una palabra. Por otro lado, cuando estaba recién bajada del barco me solía pasar que no entendía ciertos acentos si eran marcados (appalachian, southern, entre otros)  y al hablar les pedía que me repitiesen las palabras y en vez de fijarse qué palabras usar o de pronunciar mejor, me gritaban como si yo estuviese sorda!  


> Volviendo a las injusticias contra la lengua española... me he fijado en los errores que cometemos (nosotros los americanos en mi grupito de americanos en españa) cuando hablamos en español entre nosotros. Creo que el problema es que hay mucha gente que no tiene inglés como lengua materna que utiliza inglés como _lingua franca_ con otra gente que no habla inglés como lengua materna. Entonces, lo que tienes es, como decimos en inglés, los ciegos guiando a los ciegos. (the blind leading the blind). Y me temo que esto pase mucho... que hay gente que nunca ha hablado con anglohablante alguno pero que cree que habla inglés y nunca se va a enterar de lo contrario. O sea, allí (sea donde sea) se enseña el inglés, y a lo mejor se enseña bien, pero si los profesores no son nativos ni entre los con los que trabajan tampoco hay un nativo, pues, su inglés queda como algo "bastardizado"...



Yo me sentí así cuando me mandaron a una clase de escritura y éramos todos extranjeros!!! Ciegos guiando a ciegos!!  Esa clase fue mágnifica!!! 

Y como ejemplo de bastardización, mi esposo me contó que en la secundaria le enseñaron a decir "así así" como traducción de "so so." Y según él, a mucha gente le han enseñado lo mismo creyendo que es una frase que los hispanoparlantes usamos. 

saludos


----------



## cristóbal

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y como ejemplo de bastardización, mi esposo me contó que en la secundaria le enseñaron a decir "así así" como traducción de "so so." Y según él, a mucha gente le han enseñado lo mismo creyendo que es una frase que los hispanoparlantes usamos.



Eso sí que es verdad, yo también lo aprendí.


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Eso sí que es verdad, yo también lo aprendí.



 Por qué les enseñan algo que no existe? Hay algún pueblo que sí diga "así así"? En Argentina suena como decir "de esta forma, de esta forma"  

saludos


----------



## cristóbal

Ni idea, pero de ahora en adelante cuando me pregunten "¿qué tal?" voy a decir "de esta forma, de esta forma".
Es más, nos enseñaron que "qué tal" quería decir "What's up?" y nosotros siempre, como ya sabrás, decimos "nothing" como respuesta a "What's up?"... Entonces, yo llevaba un mes diciendo "Nada" a los que me preguntaban "¿Qué tal?"  ¿Te imaginas la cara que se ponían?


----------



## Phryne

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Ni idea, pero de ahora en adelante cuando me pregunten "¿qué tal?" voy a decir "de esta forma, de esta forma".
> Es más, nos enseñaron que "qué tal" quería decir "What's up?" y nosotros siempre, como ya sabrás, decimos "nothing" como respuesta a "What's up?"... Entonces, yo llevaba un mes diciendo "Nada" a los que me preguntaban "¿Qué tal?" ¿Te imaginas la cara que se ponían?



 Me hiciste reir! 

Yo he dicho cualquier guasada también sin saber. Ya en el foro expuse unas cuantas...


----------



## alc112

Muy bueno el artículo Andrea!!!
Ahora seguro que se empeiza a tocar el tema del Spangilsh.
Tu artícuo me hace recordar a una película de Francella "Un argentino en Nueva york" cuando le pedía a la camarera chocolatada y cuanod le preguntaba al botones por el vidé (o es con b?). 
¡Qué manera de matarme de risa!


----------



## duder

Phryne said:
			
		

> Y como ejemplo de bastardización, mi esposo me contó que en la secundaria le enseñaron a decir "así así" como traducción de "so so." Y según él, a mucha gente le han enseñado lo mismo creyendo que es una frase que los hispanoparlantes usamos.
> 
> saludos



A mi también me enseñaron eso.   Pero yo personalmente no lo usaba (menos mal), y finalmente me di cuenta de que nunca había escuchado a un nativo decirlo.

Todavía tengo amigos hasta en la universidad que piensan que está bien dicho, y nadie se lo corrige. ¿Será que algunos lo usan?


----------



## cuchuflete

Para que el Globish tenga éxito, ace falta la formación de un consejo de expertos para estudiar las posibilidades de simplificar la ortografía.

For Globish succeed, need experts study simpel spelling.

Puxa vida!

Y no tenemos que preocuparnos por los efectos sobre la lectura de Willy Shakespeer.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## cristóbal

Veo que ya has llevado a cabo tus propias "mejoras" ortográficas.


----------



## Artrella

Puedo proponer una reforma ortográfica al Globish??


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> Puedo proponer una reforma ortográfica al Globish??



Anda, primero las lenguas legítimas...


----------



## cuchuflete

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Anda, primero las lenguas legítimas...


Gracias por aber pensado en el espanglish.  Según e podido verificar, el Globish carece de acentos, y no permite, todavía, el voseo.  Eso ai que arreglar.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

cristóbal said:
			
		

> ¡Qué tema más interesante!
> 
> ITA, primero... es verdad que ni al coreano ni al colombiano les entenderíamos. Pero lo curioso es que seguro que a mí me entenderían.
> 
> Me sorprendí mucho cuando fui a Italia con un amigo chileno... pensamos que los italianos entenderían primero español, y quizá luego inglés. Pero no, todo lo contrario. Cuando mi amigo empezó a preguntar algo, siempre empezó con "¿Español?" y siempre su interlocutor le replicaría [replicaba] "un poquito", luego vendría [venía] yo preguntando "English?" y dirían [decían] "Yes." Entonces, para que me entendieran en Europa, por [la] primera vez, tuve que hablar mi propio idioma y no español... vaya cambio.
> 
> Bueno, sigamos... a mí siempre me da un poquito de pena cuando oigo inglés mal hablado, pero supongo que no tengo por qué quejarme considerando las injusticias y los agravios que nosotros cometemos contra [el] español.
> Una cosa que tengo que confesar... cuando hablo con alguien que no tiene inglés como lengua materna [cuya lengua materna no es el inglés: Tener una lengua suena raro], suelo hablar más alto y estudio bien las palabras que utilizo (quizás eso no es nada malo en el fondo)...
> 
> Volviendo a las injusticias contra la lengua española... me he fijado en los errores que cometemos (nosotros los americanos en mi grupito de americanos en españa) cuando hablamos en español entre nosotros. Creo que el problema es que hay mucha gente que no tiene inglés como lengua materna que utiliza inglés como _lingua franca_ con otra gente que no habla inglés como lengua materna. Entonces, lo que tienes es, como decimos en inglés, los ciegos guiando a los ciegos. (The blind leading the blind).


 


> Y me temo que esto pase mucho... que haya gente que nunca haya hablado con anglohablante alguno pero que crea que sabe inglés.


 
O bien:



> Y me temo que esto pasa mucho... que hay gente que nunca ha hablado con anglohablante alguno pero que cree que sabe inglés.


 
Utiliza siempre el mismo tiempo verbal. Saber un idioma expresa mejor la idea que deseas trasmitir que simplemente hablarlo. En España empleamos más angloparlante que anglohablante pero según la RAE anglohablante es la preferida.



> (...) y nunca se va a enterar de lo contrario. O sea, allí (sea donde sea) se enseña el inglés, y a lo mejor se enseña bien, pero si los profesores no son nativos ni entre [los con] los que trabajan tampoco hay un nativo, pues[,] su inglés queda como algo "bastardizado"...
> 
> Y de súbito el inglés se divide en dos idiomas... esto del "globish" y digamos, el inglés "verdadero" (pero entre comillas, eh, que no quiero ofender a nadie).


 
Ya quisiera yo expresarme en inglés como lo haces tú en castellano. Y ya quisieran muchos hispanohablantes escribir como escribes de bien. Mis felicitaciones. En rojo he puesto los errores y en verde las correcciones. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## iturmendi

Hi, everybody!
"Así-así" sí es una respuesta a "¿qué tal?".
Soy de Bilbao (Basque Country, Spain) y en euskara (basque) existe la respuesta "holin-holan" a la pregunta "zer moduz?" (¿cómo estás?). El euskara es un idioma que tiende muchísimo a las repeticiones (itzuli-mitzuli; pausuz pausu; tarteka marteka...) y a las expresiones onomatopéyicas, hay miles de expresiones del tipo dar-dar, bor-bor... 
Y la que seguro que conocen: "pil-pil" (famosa salsa para preparar bacalao)... 
Y la respuesta "holin-holan" se traduciría literalmente como "así-así". De hecho, en el País Vasco, cuando se habla castellano SÍ que respondemos "así-así" a "¿qué tal andas?", aunque esta respuesta suele ir acompañada de un movimiento de la mano girando la muñeca... Pero es absolutamente corriente y todo el mundo lo entiende aquí. Es muy coloquial.

Quizá era un profesor vasco quien les dio clases de castellano.

En cualquier caso, yo no tenía ni idea de que inglés se conteste "So so" a "How are you?". Me hace mucha gracia, la verdad.

Regards.




duder said:


> A mi también me enseñaron eso.  Pero yo personalmente no lo usaba (menos mal), y finalmente me di cuenta de que nunca había escuchado a un nativo decirlo.
> 
> Todavía tengo amigos hasta en la universidad que piensan que está bien dicho, y nadie se lo corrige. ¿Será que algunos lo usan?


----------



## argentina84

rainbow said:


> I wish Vic us were here, as he did mention "Ramon writes" the humorous column written in the form of letters from Ramon which appeared in the Buenos Aires Herald some years ago. Great minds thik alike.


 
 I could read some of his publications and loved them. Do you know how can I get the other ones? 

I have a colleage who is a native speaker of English. It's great for our students to have him as a teacher..but he doesn't know how to explain grammar rules, so that is my job. We make a good team.

As regards globish..I would like to speak English perfectly, but I know I will never reach a native speaker proficiency in the language because I am not a native speaker, and because I started learning English after 12. I only hope my English will improve as much as possible... and don't fossilize. This forum helps a lot to clear up my doubts (some of them very silly, I am sorry) so that I can teach "real" English.

This thread is very interesting!


----------



## psychodelika star

OK, alguien me puede explicar que es Globish?, ya lei sobre eso en Wikipedia y quede en las mismas...me ayudaria  bastante un ejemplo!=D Gracias!


----------



## iturmendi

Good morning.
Globish es una utilización de la lengua inglesa (no es exactamente un "nuevo idioma"), que se basa en las reglas gramaticales del inglés que todas y todos conocemos (y sufrimos), así pues, globish no es ni mucho menos un inglés lleno de faltas y errores como algunos critican.
El inglés (como cualquier otra lengua) tiene un montón de expresiones (idioms), un complejo vocabulario y phrasal verbs que enriquecen la lengua en sí, pero muchos de esos idioms no tienen sentido para las personas que tenemos otra primera lengua. Por ejemplo, en castellano no decimos "llover gatos y perros" (raining cats and dogs), sino cosas como "caer chuzos de punta" o "llover a cántaros", ni comemos "como un caballo" (like a horse), sino "como una vaca"...
Cuando hablamos con una persona de otra cultura en inglés, si para nosotros ya es raro (e incluso ridículo) un idiom, imagínate para alguien con una cultura totalmente distinta como un camboyano, un marroquí... Podemos entender perfectamente a un chino que habla inglés "en su raíz", porque él extrae lo que en una lengua puede haber de común entre-culturas, una "neutralización" de una lengua.
Y eso es globish, si se quiere, una simplificación del inglés. Se dice que es un "nuevo idioma" porque realmente, en el planeta hay muchos más hablantes de inglés que tienen el inglés como segunda lengua que hablantes "nativos". 
Así pues, yo personalmente considero que el globish es una lengua, en el sentido de que la estamos construyendo cada día los y las hablantes de inglés, no es una lengua que aparezca en libros ni que hayan "construído" de manera artificial un grupo de filólogos (como el esperanto, con todos mis respetos). De hecho, creo que el globish es el verdadero esperanto. El globish es el inglés que hablamos todos los humanos que llevamos toda una vida dedicada a aprender this bloody difficult tongue, el globish es la lengua del futuro. Una comunicación oral.
Ahora bien, para leer literatura, es necesario un "nivel" más erudito, y para eso está el inglés, una cosa no quita la otra.
Saludos.


----------



## almita

Hola a todos!!
En cuanto al divertido tema del "so,so" traducido erróneamente como "así,así", quisiera agregar que en México se utiliza el "más o menos", y como maestra de inglés avanzado que fui algunos años, tuve que _desprogramar_ a la mayoría de mis alumnos de estas traducciones tan literales, pero que pierden el sentido que en el idioma original se le da a la palabra o frase en cuestión.

Ahora bien, en cuanto al *globish,* yo también estoy de acuerdo en que es una herramienta muy útil en esta era de la comunicación... Al menos, en mi trato de negocios con brasileños e indios me es muy útil y no creo que nada bueno saldría de corregirles o recomendarles mejorar su inglés!!


----------



## Hulalessar

Me recuerdo de una señora inglesa en el supermercado que estaba buscando "light cheese". Tenía en mano un diccionario muy pequeño y estaba buscando queso con la palabra "luz"...


----------



## alexacohen

Pues yo no le veo la utilidad a eso del globish por ninguna parte. Para aprender a hablar mal el inglés, me cuesta el mismo trabajo aprender a hablarlo bien.
Y si una persona no te entiende en un inglés correcto, le hablas en lo que toda la vida ha sido inglés macarrónico:

"You pay, you fly. You no pay, you no fly". 
Globish perfecto.


----------



## chics

ITA said:


> Su inventor Jean Paul Nerriere (...) Se originó en los años ´80 cuando Nerriere trabajaba para IBM en París junto a colegas de 40 nacionalidades distintas.



¡¡¡Qué barbaridad!!! Eso es el clásico _inglés de 500* palabras_ de toda la vida, inglés macarrónico, cutre, como querais llamarlo.

Obvio que es inglés mal hablado para que también lo comprenda alguien que tal vez no entiende "buen inglés" o una buena pronunciación del inglés (Alexa ha puesto un magnífico ejemplo). 

Claro que de toda la vida, cuando están hablando gente de distintas nacionalidades pasa un poco esto, que al final el que parece que se entera menos es el anglófono nativo -si no sabe adaptarse a sus interlocutores- pero también es cierto que a medida que todos sabemos más inglés, éste es menos macarrónico (evidente, pero no tanto si dijera "más cerca del inglés y lejos del ¿globbish?"), aunque supongo que siempre tendrá, como toda lengua viva, influencias de las otras lenguas, las nativas de los hablantes extranjeros que la usan.

Coincido plenamente con Alexa en que a veces es práctico, útil y necesario saber reducir el inglés de uno a este otro de 500 palabras en ve de ir de guays, mira todo lo que sé, sogarrulo, y no poderse comunicar. Pero eso no es una lengua, lo que es lengua es el inglés.

Me parece aberrante y avergonzante que ese tal Jean Paul pretenda hacerse con una pasta y con una supuesta celebridad por apropiarse del invento de la sopa de ajo. Me parece que _globish_ es un nombre ridículo e innecesario, habiendo tantos conocidos ya para éste fenómeno que ocurre y ha ocurrido desde siempre con todas las lenguas francas.

Un enorme  para ese tipo por mi parte.

***Por supuesto es un decir, serán 500, 200 o 1000...


----------



## Aureliano Buendía

Hay una versión de Wikipedia en algo llamado *Simple English*, ¿Será lo mismo? Pondría el link, pero en mi condición de novato WR me lo impide.

En cuanto a este pequeño engendro lingüísitco, entiendo que haya gente que necesite saber el idioma por una cuestión mermamente laboral y entonces apunte a una versión simplificada, pero la verdad es que yo prefiero aprender el Inglés con toda su riqueza, sus _idioms_, sus _phrasals _infinitas, y luego, en todo caso, si me veo en la necesidad de simplificarlo en mi habla para que mi interlocutor me entienda, hacerlo conscientemente (como lo hago en español con alguien que lo está aprendiendo).


----------



## arcadio buendia

Quiero entender que el Globish del que hablan no es un intento conciente de simplificación del inglés -como lo que hace Wikipedia con fines didáticos- sino el inglés básico, pobre y la mayoría de las veces gramaticalmente incorrecto que millones de hablantes de todo el mundo han aprendido en sus paises de origen y/o siguen aprendiendo como migrantes en paises angloparlantes. Se trata muchas veces de estudiantes de inglés básico y otras, como lo mencionan arrriba, de trabajadores que se ven forzados a comunicarse en inglés en sus nuevos paises adoptivos. 

El hecho de que el inglés sea la lengua extranjera que la mayoría de los paises elijen enseñar en sus escuelas secundarias lo hace ideal para convertirse en una lengua universal, pero sería demasiado -y algo pedante- pretender que todos lo dominaran a la perfección. Siempre habrá gente cuya facilidad para los idiomas sea escasa; otros con poco interés en aprender a la perfeccion el idioma que habla un pueblo extraño que lo humilla constantemente y a cuyos circulos socioculturales no espera -o desea- acceder. Sea como fuese ese inglés mal aprendido y limitado es la única herramienta con que cuenta para comunicarse con los anglos y la que inesperadamente resultó exelente para hacerlo también con los demás pueblos del mundo.

Que el angloparlante pretenda no entender el mal inglés que dos extranjeros ejercitan frente a él me parece arrogante, y el cerrar sus oidos a lo que consideran un barbarismo, un acto mas de xenofobia. Orgullo, como el que siente cualquier otro pueblo al ver a alguien batallando por hablar su lengua, es lo que debian sentir. 

Como fenomeno linguistico, este Globish tendra sus consecuencias, malas tal véz para algunos. Para mí, mientras una lengua sea hablada por un pueblo y permanezca viva, estará bien. El inglés de Shakespeare sonaba lindo, pero ya no es.

Saludos.


----------

